# Konsole offen halten



## mari (25. Jan 2006)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine dumme frage, welche ich aber nirgends beantwortet kriege.

Ich habe ein Java-Programm geschrieben, welches läuft, und dann in einen ausführbaren  .jar file gepackt, mit eclipse.

Jetzt kann ich das .jar file zwar anklicken starten und mir die konsole zur laufzeit anzeigen lassen. Nur ist sie danach immer weg und ich kann nie sehn ob nen fehler aufgetreten ist oder so.
Gibts irgendeine einstellung die das fenster offen hält, auhc wenn das eigentliche programm fertig ist ?


----------



## SamHotte (25. Jan 2006)

Ich mach' das meist über eine Batch-Datei, die ein "pause" am Ende hat (unter Windows).


----------



## sliwalker (25. Jan 2006)

Hi,

lass doch einfach nochmal eine Beutzereingabe machen und schließ das Fenster erst dann.

greetz
SLi


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jan 2006)

Starte dein Jar-File in der Console mit:
java -jar MeinJar.jar


----------



## mari (25. Jan 2006)

danke, es hat nun geklappt und laeuft vernuenftig.


----------



## Bierhumpen (25. Jan 2006)

versuchs mal mit...
start -> ausführen -> cmd -> von hand die datei starten -> bleibt offen


----------

